# St John's Lunatic Asylum, Bracebridge Heath



## nickyw_uk (Sep 4, 2010)

I have just visited St John's Lunatic Asylum in Bracebridge Heath and it was awesome! Unfortunately I didn't have long to look round, but I did get to see quite a bit of the place. I was lucky to have a guided tour from 5 young lads that often go there to hang out. They told me a lot about the place and the holes to avoid in the floor and the places that were really unsafe. I SO want to go back when I've got more time and explore more of the place and take loads more photos. Apparently no-one is doing any work on the place at the moment, so it's an ideal opportunity to explore....


----------



## lizm73 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice shots  
I've not heard of this place before, looks like it has some nice Architecture


----------



## Vertex (Sep 4, 2010)

Good set of pics there. All great to look at but I particularly like the third one; very original.

Nice job


----------



## Potter (Sep 4, 2010)

Great work, and nice one with the guided tour.


----------



## MD (Sep 5, 2010)

nice shots i was stood outside admin last night talking to security!!


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice, St Johns is always a good place for a chilled out wander. Despite being very stripped its got loads of nice textures and colours that make for some good pics.


----------



## shogun1471 (Sep 22, 2010)

wow,what a place.great photos


----------



## tommo (Sep 22, 2010)

last shot is spot on


----------



## Lolz101 (Sep 22, 2010)

Outstanding photos!!! I was there very briefly recently and also got let in by some lads and they also informed me where to go and where not to go, its a great place, i cant wait to go back as i didn't have much time for an explore!!!


----------



## its my destiny (Sep 24, 2010)

very nice pics  loved the staircase


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice one dude! I'd normally say that pic's like these are over-processed, but these are spot on!


----------



## napoleon solo (Oct 2, 2010)

photo 5 and 6 love them, great photos in general, .


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 5, 2010)

Great shots.
I thought this place had been bullied to the ground,I used to go up and draw pictures of it twenty years ago.
Great to see it is still there,next time I'm up at my mum's I have to see how the place has changed.
Thanks for the memories.


----------



## nickyw_uk (Oct 8, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. I did go back with my Brother and we spent about an hour exploring the place. We went all over the place, including into some of the basements, which were sooooooo dark and spooky. We also heard a scream at the top of the staircase and heard voices in the theatre. There was no-one else in the building with us throughout our entire visit, so I wonder where these sounds came from....?


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 9, 2010)

This place looks great.

Nice pictures


----------



## LiamWg (Oct 9, 2010)

Awsome photos mate! Just wish this place wasn't so far away  Oh well driving next year hopefully the place is still there to visit!

LiamWG


----------

